# Animal Planet-Puppy Mills FYI



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I don't know if anyone knows yet-I was watching AP just now and they're airing a special episode of Animal Cops on puppy mills. It's a whole hour too-yay! 


April 27, 10 pm
Animal Cops Philadelphia
Puppy Mills Exposed 
TV-14 (V) 

This special episode of Animal Cops Philadelphia exposes America's puppy mills: large scale commercial breeding kennels where standards are poor and profit comes before welfare.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Yuck, I hope lots of people watch this so they'll think twice before buying from a pet store or flea market.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks! I am going to record it when it gets closer!
Gina


----------

